
Show HN: NanoBooks: Open/hackable Accounting s/w for SMBs (React/SQLite/desktop) - bengtan
https://nanobooks.github.io/demo
======
bengtan
Renamed to GigoBooks. See
[http://gigobooks.github.io/demo](http://gigobooks.github.io/demo)

